# TechPowerUp Announces GPU-Z 0.8.4 and PowerColor Fury X Giveaway



## btarunr (Jun 25, 2015)

TechPowerUp announced GPU-Z version 0.8.4. The latest version of the popular video subsystem information, monitoring, and diagnostic utility, comes with full support for AMD Radeon R9 Fury X graphics card, and support for two other chips, namely the Radeon R7 370, and Intel "Broadwell" GT3e. The user-interface has been polished up, to include high-DPI aware visual elements, such as vendor logos. The video BIOS UEFI support indicator has been improved.

With GPU-Z 0.8.4, TechPowerUp and PowerColor bring you a new GPU-Z Giveaway! Two lucky winners stand to win a PowerColor Radeon R9 Fury X graphics card, each, by simply filling up a small form, and answering a simple question, in the "PowerColor Giveaway" tab of the main version of GPU-Z. The Radeon R9 Fury X is AMD's new flagship graphics card. Good Luck!



 

 

 

 

*DOWNLOAD:* TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.8.4 | GPU-Z 0.8.4 ASUS ROG Themed 

The change-log follows.



Added PowerColor Radeon Fury X Giveaway
Added full AMD Radeon Fury X support
Added support for AMD R7 360
Added support for Broadwell GT3e
Added high-quality DPI aware vendor logos
Whitespace cleanup in Intel VGA BIOS strings
Fixed UEFI checkbox color on ASUS ROG
Fixed UEFI checkbox displayed as checked when unknown

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## fynxer (Jun 25, 2015)

You can keep it, not interested in this half baked product with coil wine, screaming pump and no real OC.

I am going for the 980Ti.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2015)

Can you enter multiple times from different PC's, or is it a one entry per person deal?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 25, 2015)

What contest tab? its not there, why not just put a link in the article?


----------



## btarunr (Jun 25, 2015)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> What contest tab? its not there, why not just put a link in the article?



GPU-Z Giveaway. Tradition.



Mussels said:


> Can you enter multiple times from different PC's, or is it a one entry per person deal?



One entry per person.


----------



## wiak (Jun 25, 2015)

"TechPowerUp announced GPU-Z version 0.8.4. The latest version of the popular video subsystem information, monitoring, and diagnostic utility, comes with full support for AMD Radeon R9 Fury X graphics card, and support for two other chips, namely the Radeon R7 370, and Intel "Broadwell" GT3e. *The user-interface has been polished up, to include high-DPI aware visual elements*, such as vendor logos. The video BIOS UEFI support indicator has been improved.

With GPU-Z 0.8.4, TechPowerUp and PowerColor bring you a new GPU-Z Giveaway! Two lucky winners stand to win a PowerColor Radeon R9 Fury X graphics card, each, by simply filling up a small form, and answering a simple question, in the "contests" tab of the main version of GPU-Z. The Radeon R9 Fury X is AMD's new flagship graphics card. Good Luck!"

holy smoke weee finaly no longer a blurrymess 
now we need to wait for valve to fix their blurry-steam-mess


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 25, 2015)

btarunr said:


> GPU-Z Giveaway. Tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> One entry per person.



link or stfu ;p


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2015)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> link or stfu


Read the OP. Don't tell anyone to "STFU" on this forum again.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow.  Chance to win a free card worth over half a grand and first post says no thanks.  That be just silly.

I'm in but if I win I'm giving it away to TPU forum people.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 25, 2015)

I can't seem to open the download file.






I'm in if that counts.


----------



## CrazyBass (Jun 25, 2015)

Great!

Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2015)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> What contest tab? its not there, why not just put a link in the article?



The ASUS ROG version does not have the PowerColor giveaway, if that's what you are asking


----------



## Absolution (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh god oh god I hope I win!


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you for the update and the chance to win this great card. ^_^


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome, thanks a lot!

This would be a great upgrade for my 4 yrs old gtx570.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome, sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Toothless (Jun 25, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> The ASUS ROG version does not have the PowerColor giveaway, if that's what you are asking


I can't open the normal version installer either.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 25, 2015)

Great way to get people to upgrade! 

Glad to see 0.8.4 out though, I'll download it when I can.


----------



## peche (Jun 25, 2015)

downloaded,!!!
into giveaway already!


----------



## st2000 (Jun 25, 2015)

good luck to all


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jun 25, 2015)

In it to win it!!!!


----------



## KainXS (Jun 25, 2015)

I'll enter

Good luck to all you guys n gals though


----------



## 64K (Jun 25, 2015)

Very generous give away.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 25, 2015)

Entered! Thank you


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I can't open the normal version installer either.


The downloaded GPU-Z.exe doesn't work, or the installer?


----------



## haswrong (Jun 25, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Wow.  Chance to win a free card worth over half a grand and first post says no thanks.  That be just silly.
> 
> I'm in but if I win I'm giving it away to TPU forum people.


*im in because facebook isnt involved!*

though.. the inquiry could be more specific.. some people may seek big power consumption, while others low. but it asks for power consumption in general. thats weird from a logical point of view. same with other items. some people may want extreme noise and overclocking may be important for example only in the case when you are missing 2fps to get smooth animation in gameplay while vsync on (could become a non-issue with freesync feature enabled). i can always mod the cooling solution to meet my own parameters noise and efficiency-wise, and does it matter how the product looks? well, if its not as big as a dual socket motherboard, and it brings better than expected perfromance and looks like a useful piece of technology then i think we can deal with any colour or shape.. i think the questions could be a tiny bit more specific. this only looks like a material for marketing department on what order to write the features on the box and how much to charge for presence of those features.

an interesting side note: the $'s value as a currency increased about 30% since last year against other currencies, so basically for everyone outside the u.s. this is a one grand worth item, unless their income has risen 30% too.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jun 25, 2015)

shhhh dont help them... they cant figure it out then better odds for me to win


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you for the giveaway TPU and Powercolor


----------



## Luka KLLP (Jun 25, 2015)

Very generous!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 25, 2015)

haswrong said:


> *im in because facebook isnt involved!*
> 
> though.. the inquiry could be more specific.. some people may seek big power consumption, while others low. but it asks for power consumption in general. thats weird from a logical point of view. same with other items. some people may want extreme noise and overclocking may be important for example only in the case when you are missing 2fps to get smooth animation in gameplay while vsync on (could become a non-issue with freesync feature enabled). i can always mod the cooling solution to meet my own parameters noise and efficiency-wise, and does it matter how the product looks? well, if its not as big as a dual socket motherboard, and it brings better than expected perfromance and looks like a useful piece of technology then i think we can deal with any colour or shape.. i think the questions could be a tiny bit more specific. this only looks like a material for marketing department on what order to write the features on the box and how much to charge for presence of those features.
> 
> an interesting side note: the $'s value as a currency increased about 30% since last year against other currencies, so basically for everyone outside the u.s. this is a one grand worth item, unless their income has risen 30% too.



priced at US $649.99.
uk £599.99 inc VAT ( https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=56&subid=3068)

side NOTE
649.99 US Dollar equals
413.11 British Pound

Britain gets Shafted again
thats why i entered to win one ( i hope )


----------



## MakeDeluxe (Jun 25, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> priced at US $649.99.
> uk £599.99 inc VAT ( https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=56&subid=3068)
> 
> side NOTE
> ...



As does the rest of Europe, probably. Just checked out the prices for where I live and they seem to go for over 700 euros/800 dollars.

Edit: Silly me, completely forgot to thank TPU and Powercolor for this amazing giveaway!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 25, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I can't seem to open the download file.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Move it to your C:/ drive and run it


----------



## Phobia9651 (Jun 25, 2015)

haswrong said:


> *im in because facebook isnt involved!*
> 
> though.. the inquiry could be more specific.. some people may seek big power consumption, while others low. but it asks for power consumption in general. thats weird from a logical point of view. same with other items. some people may want extreme noise and overclocking may be important for example only in the case when you are missing 2fps to get smooth animation in gameplay while vsync on (could become a non-issue with freesync feature enabled). i can always mod the cooling solution to meet my own parameters noise and efficiency-wise, and does it matter how the product looks? well, if its not as big as a dual socket motherboard, and it brings better than expected perfromance and looks like a useful piece of technology then i think we can deal with any colour or shape.. i think the questions could be a tiny bit more specific. this only looks like a material for marketing department on what order to write the features on the box and how much to charge for presence of those features.
> 
> an interesting side note: the $'s value as a currency increased about 30% since last year against other currencies, so basically for everyone outside the u.s. this is a one grand worth item, unless their income has risen 30% too.



Tbh I doubt the survey aspect will influence the outcome of the give-away.
And like you said, it probably is just a way of customer profiling from the marketing department.

Nonetheless, AMAZING GIVE-AWAY!


----------



## Toothless (Jun 25, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> The downloaded GPU-Z.exe doesn't work, or the installer?


Downloaded, I'll try Rcoon's method.


----------



## haswrong (Jun 25, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> ...
> Britain gets Shafted again
> thats why i entered to win one ( i hope )





MakeDeluxe said:


> As does the rest of Europe, probably. Just checked out the prices for where I live and they seem to go for over 700 euros/800 dollars.



yeah, the eu suxx big time. i wish you best of luck guys. i can ride for some time on my gtx670 still. but wanted to build a rig for father with some ultrawide screen. such a res needs a strong gfx hw.

so not to forget: thanx *power color* and *w1zzard of tpu*


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 25, 2015)

in and thanks for that giveaway nonetheless


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the Giveaway!

Yep, the download worked; however, the upgrade lock up my listed system (x58 one).
But, after the reboot it was working and fine...


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 25, 2015)

Appreciate the opportunity to win one of these....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 25, 2015)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> link or stfu ;p


real smart, tell off a mod....


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2015)

urza26 said:


> Tbh I doubt the survey aspect will influence the outcome of the give-away.
> And like you said, it probably is just a way of customer profiling from the marketing department.


it is just marketing research for powercolor. to be eligible to win you just need to get the memory bandwidth question correct, random draw between those


----------



## Skizomod (Jun 25, 2015)

I'll try, we'll see 

Thanks for the chance


----------



## Hades (Jun 25, 2015)

That's such a great opportunity! I got to be honest: I'm in doubt on getting a Fury X or a 980Ti, well, if I win this I'll buy a 980Ti so I'll try both these top-end GPUs 
Thanks PowerColor and W1z for the chance to win a 650 bucks card


----------



## SK-1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for a chance to win! Oops...Two chances to win! fixd.


----------



## n3m3515com (Jun 25, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> priced at US $649.99.
> uk £599.99 inc VAT ( https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=56&subid=3068)
> 
> side NOTE
> ...


 
Australia as well:
$649.99 US = $840.11 Australian
But they are being sold at $999 which is actualy $772.73 US

But then again we do have very good consumer protection laws here.  For example, if a product does not offer or perform as advertised then we can take the product back to where we bought it and get a refund (e.g. GTX 970 memory issue for false advertising of capabilities).  We don't need permission from Nvidia, it's our right as consumers.  Hence we tend to pay extra to the vendors for this protection.
Anyway....little off track.


----------



## Hades (Jun 25, 2015)

Remember: 649.99$ is Tax Excluded, so you got to add like 8 to 10% or more according to the State where you're buying!


----------



## Basard (Jun 25, 2015)

I used a PowerColor AX3870 for five and a half years.  The fan lived a nicotine-stained, cat fur infested life for 4 and a half of them... had to zip tie a 120mm on that beast until a friend gave me his 'old' 5870.  It was a damn basic card, but it was a beast.   Would buy one again, but I would rather win one instead.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 25, 2015)

Hades said:


> Remember: 649.99$ is Tax Excluded, so you got to add like 8 to 10% or more according to the State where you're buying!



yeh so

$649.99 + 10% =approx $715
$715 = £454
so price in the USA inc sales tax at 10% = $715
Still on sale in UK at £599.99 inc VAT
call it £600 (its only a 1p)
£600 = $944.82

the maths say we are still being Shafted ( or is that extra $229 for the KY jelly they include for shafting us)

I still want to win one


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 25, 2015)

Guess who got the answer wrong


----------



## Hades (Jun 25, 2015)

You gotta add your own VAT, so it's 650$+20% = 780$, add importing fees, custom fees and you have something like 850$, add 5-10% for the shop earning and there you go. The shafting is in the many taxes one has to pay...
Here, VAT Player sell it as low as 583€, while honest shops sell it for 720€+ that is 800USD+...not as high as UK prices but still higher than 649$ (573€)


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 25, 2015)

Hades said:


> You gotta add your own VAT, so it's 650$+20%





Hades said:


> Remember: 649.99$ is Tax Excluded, so you got to add like 8 to 10%



make your mind up is it 20% sales tax or is it 8 to 10%
My price included British VAT
I still want to win a free one


----------



## Hades (Jun 25, 2015)

We all want to win a free one! However, I meant: don't compare your VAT included price with their VAT excluded price xD


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 26, 2015)

Hades said:


> I meant: don't compare your VAT included price with their VAT excluded price xD



""so price in the USA inc sales tax at 10% = $715""
Still on sale in UK at £599.99 inc VAT
call it £600 (its only a 1p)
£600 = $944.82

I think i did compare them both with appropiate sales tax included


----------



## kn00tcn (Jun 26, 2015)

'your entry was received successfully' seemed awfully fast, as if that's hardcoded on submit, rather than a ping back from the server, i hope it sent fine


----------



## haswrong (Jun 26, 2015)

Basard said:


> I used a PowerColor AX3870 for five and a half years.  The fan lived a nicotine-stained, cat fur infested life for 4 and a half of them... had to zip tie a 120mm on that beast until a friend gave me his 'old' 5870.  It was a damn basic card, but it was a beast.   Would buy one again, but I would rather win one instead.


what did the poor cat smoke*?*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm in for the win.


----------



## Basard (Jun 26, 2015)

haswrong said:


> what did the poor cat smoke*?*


  same thing i smoked... just second hand, lol....


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 26, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> real smart, tell off a mod....


no one got the joke.. sorry.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 26, 2015)

Entered, there was no question about performance though.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> to be eligible to win you just need to get the memory bandwidth question correct



And it's a great way to make me feel stupid.  I hope I wasn't the only one that had to google this info.  I entered but since I didn't know this, I feel I wouldn't deserve to win   But thanks TPU, we appreciate the giveaway! 


One little thing: I feel like out of the 4 choices, what should have been included is "overall performance" because that's what I consider most, then stuff like noise and power.


----------



## Basard (Jun 26, 2015)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> no one got the joke.. sorry.



probably 90% of the people on here got it.... not that you were actually telling anybody to stfu, but, if you were, i've heard people say a lot worse to others in here...



manofthem said:


> One little thing: I feel like out of the 4 choices, what should have been included is "overall performance" because that's what I consider most, then stuff like noise and power.



Overall performance would indicate the overall performance.... meaning everything--noise, power consumption, overclockability, looks, and of course the overall performance (lol)....


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2015)

Basard said:


> Overall performance would indicate the overall performance.... meaning everything--noise, power consumption, overclockability, looks, and of course the overall performance (lol)....



I would think overall performance wouldn't include things like that since W1zz's "overall performance" pages in his reviews don't consider things like that, but I see your point.  So I guess I mean "brute GPU performance" or the like.


----------



## Basard (Jun 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I would think overall performance wouldn't include things like that since W1zz's "overall performance" pages in his reviews don't consider things like that, but I see your point.  So I guess I mean "brute GPU performance" or the life.



I suppose I should have told you I was just being a smart ass.... I knew what you meant   But yeah, I was wondering why there wasn't a "performance" option in there as well...  Probably because they don't want to make light of the Fury X's  "horrible" performance.....  not that it was really that horrible.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2015)

Basard said:


> I suppose I should have told you I was just being a smart ass.... I knew what you meant



It's all good  



Basard said:


> Probably because they don't want to make light of the Fury X's "horrible" performance..... not that it was really that horrible.



Sure the performance could have been better, but all cards could.  I'd be stoked to win one of these.  I really love the small pcb.  I was just looking through W1zz's review again, and this time I admired his pics and shots, especially the small pcb, looked gorgeous!


----------



## Bansaku (Jun 26, 2015)

Awesome giveaway!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I can't open the normal version installer either.



run as admin? redownload? working peachy here on various systems.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 26, 2015)

fynxer said:


> You can keep it, not interested in this half baked product with coil wine, screaming pump and no real OC.
> 
> I am going for the 980Ti.



Like you wouldn't take it if you won it...


----------



## akspa (Jun 26, 2015)

Count me in for the giveaway. I use gpu-z to figure out what hunks of garbage the previous tech at work put in our solidworks workstations. hope that doesn't break the terms of use for gpu-z...


----------



## iSkylaker (Jun 26, 2015)

I wouldn't mind getting one of those. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## _-SaVaGe-_ (Jun 26, 2015)

Doesnt work for me either, GPU-Z starts normally but when i want to switch tabs it just freezes. Dont having this problem with earlier versions. Nice giveaway wich you cant even join! Great job


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> 'your entry was received successfully' seemed awfully fast, as if that's hardcoded on submit, rather than a ping back from the server, i hope it sent fine


it's coded on a successfully received submittion, but send me your name in a pm if you want, i can check



akspa said:


> Count me in for the giveaway. I use gpu-z to figure out what hunks of garbage the previous tech at work put in our solidworks workstations. hope that doesn't break the terms of use for gpu-z...


such commercial use is perfectly ok for GPU-Z, just dont tell your customers "oh here i made this for you, it'll be $1999"


----------



## hojnikb (Jun 26, 2015)

Is this giveaway international ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> And it's a great way to make me feel stupid.  I hope I wasn't the only one that had to google this info.  I entered but since I didn't know this, I feel I wouldn't deserve to win   But thanks TPU, we appreciate the giveaway!
> 
> 
> One little thing: I feel like out of the 4 choices, what should have been included is "overall performance" because that's what I consider most, then stuff like noise and power.


waAAAAAT??? you did have to google it!!! shame on you @manofthem   

sidenote ... for me power consumption is last and noise was 1st tho no real order for me as long as it work and feel like a upgrade over my current card  i don't mind the noise or power eaten (eck! i have a reference cooler 290 ... and she's only under a waterblock since last november)


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2015)

hojnikb said:


> Is this giveaway international ?


yes, anyone can enter where legal


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for the give away!


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 26, 2015)

thank you.


----------



## Yorgos (Jun 26, 2015)

...because you want to promote your utility, you have completely screwed your linux-only readers.
Should I bother downloading ~200MB of libraries to try running the .exe ?
Any linux user managed to run this under wine?


----------



## Yorgos (Jun 26, 2015)

Yorgos said:


> ...because you want to promote your utility, you have completely screwed your linux-only readers.
> Should I bother downloading ~200MB of libraries to try running the .exe ?
> Any linux user managed to run this under wine?



Does this count?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 26, 2015)

I downloaded and installed, started filling out the details required for the comp, but can't find the Gb's bandwidth for the FuryX, at least not in the review on this site.
Help please...

Never mind, I had to refer to Google, just like others have.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 26, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> real smart, tell off a mod....


I dont think he was telling off anyone hence the "" at the end of his statement.


----------



## altereDad (Jun 26, 2015)

Definitely a worthwhile card in such a form factor. Still a work in progress, but nothing comes out as expected. Though things do change. Welcome to the Fury X


----------



## mrcapncaveman (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks very much, Wishing good luck to all including myself


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 26, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I downloaded and installed, started filling out the details required for the comp, but can't find the Gb's bandwidth for the FuryX, at least not in the review on this site.
> Help please...
> 
> Never mind, I had to refer to Google, just like others have.



Its on site there are several brands reviewed by @btarunr 

here is a clue "its in the txt you read


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 26, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Its on site there are several brands reviewed by @btarunr
> 
> here is a clue "its in the txt you read


Thanks for the tip, I know it is the text of the reviews 
I have seen it before on this site, even questioned it, but I wasn't going to reread all of them again.
Seeing as it is a Powercolor card, I thought Wiz might have included the figure in his review.


----------



## Nikhil Das (Jun 26, 2015)

fynxer said:


> You can keep it, not interested in this half baked product with coil wine, screaming pump and no real OC.
> 
> I am going for the 980Ti.



Seriously?? Thanks a lot.. Unlike you, there are people who are eager to get their hand on this FURY X, like me.. You can keep your 980Ti..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 26, 2015)

Ah hell, a chance for a free one?! I'm downloading and enterin tonight.
Thanks TPU and @W1zzard!!!


----------



## Basard (Jun 26, 2015)

JULY?!  Damnit, I thought it was over at the end of the day yesterday!   I kept coming back checking who won....


----------



## iSkylaker (Jun 27, 2015)

Yorgos said:


> ...because you want to promote your utility, you have completely screwed your linux-only readers.
> Should I bother downloading ~200MB of libraries to try running the .exe ?
> Any linux user managed to run this under wine?





Yorgos said:


> Does this count?


wait are you blaming TPU for that? if the giveaway was only for Europe should I blame them for that too?


----------



## Blitzer (Jun 27, 2015)

Awesome giveaway !

Good luck guys !

Cheers


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 27, 2015)

Me wants!


----------



## Scarecrow1976 (Jun 27, 2015)

WOW !! AWESOME !! This card is a beast !


----------



## broken pixel (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the chance to win a Fury X, good luck everyone.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2015)

well now i really want to win one ...


first listing of the Fury X in Switzerland : ranging from 700ish to 1034chf 
greedy retailer... pfah! well ... currency conversion plus taxes i guess 650$ make 700chf 

and 700chf is 750$~ ahah


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 28, 2015)

if I win one, there will be a cheap Gigabyte WF R9 290 OC with waterblock for sale   for Techpowerup Users only!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> if I win one, there will be a cheap Gigabyte WF R9 290 OC with waterblock for sale   for Techpowerup Users only!


international???  (well ... it's an option if i don't win that one  ) 
and sweet mother of g... a local retailer is hosting a R.O.G giveaway ... the winning lot is a ASUS POSEIDON-GTX980-P-4GD5 too bad not a Ti (yep i know no 980Ti version in the Poseidon line) 

but ... a free card is a free card ... right

and also because of that ... bahah


GreiverBlade said:


> first listing of the Fury X in Switzerland : ranging from 700ish to 1034chf
> greedy retailer... pfah! well ... currency conversion plus taxes i guess 650$ make 700chf
> and 700chf is 750$~ ahah



 i suspect the Nano and vanilla will follow the same price tendency, gosh i hate my retailer the price of the Fury X is ... irritating, tho it's the same who do the Poseidon giveaway


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 28, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I downloaded and installed, started filling out the details required for the comp, but can't find the Gb's bandwidth for the FuryX, at least not in the review on this site.
> Help please...
> 
> Never mind, I had to refer to Google, just like others have.



A better question would be, which bandwidth, when the card is on 3D Full mode, 3D Low mode, or 2D only?? The bandwidth is variable, not fixed all the time !!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 28, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> international???  (well ... it's an option if i don't win that one  )
> and sweet mother of g... a local retailer is hosting a R.O.G giveaway ... the winning lot is a ASUS POSEIDON-GTX980-P-4GD5 too bad not a Ti (yep i know no 980Ti version in the Poseidon line)
> 
> but ... a free card is a free card ... right
> ...



well, as long as the shipping doesn't cost 200$ xD that would be to see, but yeah if I can I would do


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 28, 2015)

I keep getting weird reading for core and memory clocks on my Asus STRIX R9-285 DCUIIOC 2GD5


----------



## Devin Morris (Jun 28, 2015)

fynxer said:


> You can keep it, not interested in this half baked product with coil wine, screaming pump and no real OC.
> 
> I am going for the 980Ti.



Better odds for the rest of us then


----------



## ManofGod (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you for the giveaway. Strange thing is, none of those drop downs meant anything to me, I usually only care about performance.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 29, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> I keep getting weird reading for core and memory clocks on my Asus STRIX R9-285 DCUIIOC 2GD5
> 
> View attachment 66120


Wow 19THz GPU clock?? I bet is used to decrypt all Internet in like 5 minutes.


----------



## Black.Raven (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you for the giveaway! have also used the beta version, but never found a fault. Will need another power supply or use one external if I want to power this card up though.


----------



## Goodcat49 (Jun 29, 2015)

i'm in. thx for a chance


----------



## zithe (Jun 29, 2015)

Entered! Thanks for this nifty contest.


----------



## Tesik (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a little question about the giveaway: "Visual Appearance" means how the graphics card looks (not really important for me) or how everything on my screen looks when I have it in my computer (essential)?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 7, 2015)

Tesik said:


> I have a little question about the giveaway: "Visual Appearance" means how the graphics card looks (not really important for me) or how everything on my screen looks when I have it in my computer (essential)?


i think its the look of the card ( which seems logical since it's not "image quality" who is used instead )


----------



## mueezwaqar1 (Jul 12, 2015)

i wish i win this card as i have a pentium 4 and onboard ati raedeon xpress 200 (goes and cries in a corner)
Well good luck to everybody


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2015)

mueezwaqar1 said:


> i wish i win this card as i have a pentium 4 and onboard ati raedeon xpress 200 (goes and cries in a corner)
> Well good luck to everybody


AGP or PCI-E on that motherboard?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 13, 2015)

Had to download the non rog version in-order to gain access to the give away tab but now it's done I'm in like flin


----------



## Icarus (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in, thanks for the contest and great software like GPU-Z


----------

